# Colors! for DS users? :)



## Martlie (Apr 8, 2011)

I recently started drawing on my DS with the help of Colors!
Just wondering if there were any other people out there who are having a love affair with this wonderfully portable program~

I'd like to see what you've done with it!


----------



## Zydala (Apr 8, 2011)

I've played with Colors! I like it a lot; it's a fun color sketching program for on-the-go when I'm on the bus and stuff :]

I haven't uploaded anything with it though just yet; maybe someday I will!


----------



## Martlie (Apr 8, 2011)

You definitely should!  It would be fun to see.
I feel like Colors! forces me to approach art much differently.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 10, 2011)

I would if I had a flashcart for my DS :c


----------



## Martlie (Apr 10, 2011)

I would so recommend getting one. I got the acekard 2.1 and it's changed my liiiife.
Well not really, but it's super cool.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 10, 2011)

yeah I actually bought an acekard just to mess around with colors and other homebrew stuffs and it's great. and a pretty cheap card, too! Like eleven bucks or something. then you have a little sketchbook on you at all times!

EDIT: Uh if you're a nerd like me and have your ds with you all the time I mean :V


----------



## Martlie (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm a nerd like you and now bring me DS everywhere. EEEEVERYWHERE.. :I

It's just convenient to have a sketchbook, movies, music, games, etc. etc. in one perfect little package~


----------



## 00vapour (Apr 11, 2011)

I've done things with it,

usually very late at night and not very well though. My interest died a fair bit when I got a wacom tablet.


----------



## Martlie (Apr 12, 2011)

At first I hated it, since I too have a tablet. My biggest thing was that there are no layers and no undo button. But I think it's fun to limit yourself in such a way


----------



## kabiscube (Apr 12, 2011)

Colors is the best drawing program for ds that ive had^^ love it and use it all the time :3

3 doodles i've made


----------



## Martlie (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow those are awesome!  I really really love the vibrant colors in these. And those crisp graphic lines in the first one are very impressive o:


----------



## kabiscube (Apr 13, 2011)

hehe thanks^^ it's not that different from drawing in photoshop. only thing thats hard about it is that its all in one layer, thankfully i can zoom in a lot though ^_^;


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 13, 2011)

Martlie said:


> At first I hated it, since I too have a tablet. My biggest thing was that there are no layers and no undo button. But I think it's fun to limit yourself in such a way


 

Actually I think it's GOOD, not "fun" to limit yourself that way. The reason for that is people are way too indecisive in drawing digitally. Undo is handy but leads to a lot of abuse. Meaning, it's ok to erase mistakes and especially if you get glitches. I have had sticking sensors where a line would still go across even if you lifted your pen. However, its not different when you accidentally spill soda/paint in an area you didn't mean to or smudged something. You work around it and give it personality. 

However, I've seen people almost go back to start with undo, and I'm like...what's the point? If you're not going to allow mistakes or put something on paper/screen you may as well keep a ton of empty blank files. You need your warm up sketches.


----------



## Martlie (Apr 13, 2011)

I completely agree  After a life of digital art, I was really nervous when I took some classes on oil painting. But one thing they always said was never get attached to a piece of the painting. You only want to keep what benefits the piece as a whole.
I'll admit it's hard to erase a head I've been working on and loving just because it's a little too low, but that's art I guess 
I find it fun and challenging and quite a different experience from Photoshop/SAI/whatever people draw with these days.


----------



## Kinasaur (Apr 24, 2011)

Colors! looks like so much fun  I'd love to get my hands on a flashcart and have a scribble. Right now, I'm using Brushes on my iphone. It's pretty nifty in itself. :> The only thing I wish for is a larger canvas haha.


----------



## Martlie (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah that is the trouble with colors  You have a 3.12 inch screen you're drawing on hahaha.


----------



## Martlie (Apr 29, 2011)

You should definitely do that


----------

